# Claiming miles vs standard deduction



## MFab (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello, I work a full time job and do UberEATS just to make some extra money in my spare time. My question is, would I need to exceed the IRS standard deduction in order to even claim mileage? Or is claiming mileage something totally separate from your standard deduction. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I never have enough deductions to itemize and don't think the mileage deductions will put me over the top either. I was just hoping there is still a way to claim your mileage without itemizing your taxes. Thanks.


----------



## kwill097 (Aug 1, 2017)

No, since you are an independent contractor you should be asked your mileage and other expenses when filing your 1099.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MFab said:


> Hello, I work a full time job and do UberEATS just to make some extra money in my spare time. My question is, would I need to exceed the IRS standard deduction in order to even claim mileage? Or is claiming mileage something totally separate from your standard deduction. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I never have enough deductions to itemize and don't think the mileage deductions will put me over the top either. I was just hoping there is still a way to claim your mileage without itemizing your taxes. Thanks.


"Or is claiming mileage something totally separate from your standard deduction." Yes, the SMD will go on your schedule C and the standard deduction goes on your 1040 line 40.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Glad I found this thread as I was going to ask the same thing. This is good to know!


----------

